# Calling Craftyflalady



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

You mentioned Flourite in another thread. ( I didn't want to hijack, so I'll start another ). You said it was difficult to wash... I'm getting ready to set up a 55 with plants I'm getting from SueM. I am using Flourite and I have read not to wash Flourite at all. It seems as though much of the good stuff is in the fines and you don't want to wash it away. I've been told to be very, very careful when adding water and just let it all settle for a few days. Your thoughts????


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Flourite (like most other substrates for plants) is basically calcinied clay. These clay parts rub together and basically wear down producing a powder. This powder creates very cloudy water. I find it best to rise it. I Use a 5-7 gallon bucket and rinse it till the water comes clear. Then add that amount to the tank and repeat till you have enough. While time consuming, it will save more time waiting for the tank to clear which could take 3-4 days. I rinse all my substrates, even eco-complete.


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

Hey Ron, I have 4 tanks with Florite in it. I really love the stuff but I do recommoned rinsing. I don't rinse it until the water is clear, don't even think that is possible! But I like to get a good portion of the "gunk" out before adding to my tank. 

What I do...is fill a 5 gallon bucket with water, and slowly pour the florite through the water, then dump and fill, and wash the regular way from there on. You will notice a black 'scum' for lack of a better word, on the surface during the first few rinses, THAT is why I rinse. It just plain looks nasty! 

I rinse my Florite down until the "cloud" in the water is a light brown, then I add to the aquarium and fill carefully. In most cases I get no cloud in the aquarium or if I do, it is clear by morning. 

Do a test with the Florite if you want. Put some florite in a bucket and fill it with water. I did test, and that is why I rinse! 

I think in the long run the rinsing you have to do with the florite is well worth the effort! I love the way my plants like it, and love the look of it in the aquarium. 

Good Luck and hope that helped you some,
Kathy


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks folks. As usual, I will follow the advise I get here!!!!


----------

